# BMW ConnectedDrive Brings Spotify into the Car



## 535driver (Nov 21, 2014)

Just started using it like it better than sirrius..
However
Occasional connection issues - im sure its operator error


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Does this work wireless also?


----------

